
Ask HN: Where do you look for a partner for your side project/startup/sm. biz? - cascada
Are there special well-known websites?
======
sharemywin
[https://www.founder2be.com](https://www.founder2be.com)

[https://cofounderslab.com](https://cofounderslab.com)

